# Best Tires for plowing/traction??



## AllHands (Dec 16, 2015)

hey guys,
Just bought and outfitted a '15 Dodge 3500HD cummins single rear pickup as a new plow rig. I have wrangler duratrac's on my other 2500 and am leaning that way, but it has the dodge "snowchief" tires on it, which i looked up and they dont have good reviews for snow/ice traction. They are firestone on/off road tires. Question is, would you go with duratrac's for this truck?? has anyone had any experience with the Bridgestone Blizzak W965's or the Firestone winterforce LT's?? It will have a Western tornado 1.5yd spreader in the back. What do you guys think my best bet is on tires for this truck??? thanks guys


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I have the Duratracs on mine. You'll get half the people on here that love them, and the other half hate them. A lot of people love the Winterforce tires though. A few people love the Blizzaks as well. If you like what you have, why not just continue with it?


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

Another vote for Duratracs thats what we run great tire. Congrats on your new set up !


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Pretty sure I would run the stock tires till they were toast. Why spend the money until you really have to?
With a plow and sander, that truck will be 13k pounds...traction shouldn't be an issue.
But when the time came, winterforce.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

As stated above if the tires on the the dodge are not shot I would want the service left on them. I'm sure you could find the time to put the tire of choice if not happy with tires on truck. I highly doubt a truck that heavy will have a traction problem.

Nice truck I like them single wheel 3500.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Buswell Forest;2075382 said:


> Pretty sure I would run the stock tires till they were toast. Why spend the money until you really have to?
> With a plow and sander, that truck will be 13k pounds...traction shouldn't be an issue.
> But when the time came, winterforce.


Stock tires have always been a disappointment to me.

Though as said by BF, I would try to use them up before replacing them. For you can always replace them whenever you want.

And if money is not object then just make yourself happy an buy what you like now.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Just because you put on snow tires (Blizzak by the way) does not mean you have to through out the stock tires. use them in the summer.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

theplowmeister;2075418 said:


> Just because you put on snow tires (Blizzak by the way) does not mean you have to through out the stock tires. use them in the summer.


Get new rubber (Duratracs hands down BTW) all around! What the heck its the Holidays! If you're not good to yourself who else will!? Cheers!


----------



## AllHands (Dec 16, 2015)

thanks so much guys, i appreciate the input. Heres my thought process which i should have explained better. I was going to keep the stock tires and use them in the summers til they are dead. The duratracs i have on my chevy's only have about 15k and 10k and are already showing lots of wear. i LOVE the duratrac's, im just asking if anyone has he winterforce of blizzak's and thinks they are head and shoulders above the duratracs?? because the duratracs are $40-$70 more then those two. Thanks gang


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

AllHands;2075500 said:


> thanks so much guys, i appreciate the input. Heres my thought process which i should have explained better. I was going to keep the stock tires and use them in the summers til they are dead. The duratracs i have on my chevy's only have about 15k and 10k and are already showing lots of wear. i LOVE the duratrac's, im just asking if anyone has he winterforce of blizzak's and thinks they are head and shoulders above the duratracs?? because the duratracs are $40-$70 more then those two. Thanks gang


Use the Search feature. You'll find 100+ hours of people discussing this exact same thing......over and over and over.


----------



## 2005STX (Jan 7, 2014)

BFG tko 2s NO better snow tire


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Winterforce 
Any M+S Tire will be Just OK but a real snow tire will Rock as in Winterforce. I use these.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

2005STX;2075521 said:


> BFG tko 2s NO better snow tire


My son has BFG TA KO's on his Colorado, there on my Jeep TJ, and they came out with a total new TA KO's that I bought a year ago last November for my GMC Suburban. They work great in the snow.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

I just had Firestone Winterforce LT 275x70x18's mounted for snow plow duty this winter. They look very capable for the heavy snow. In April I'll switch the tires back to the stocker HT's.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Blizzak looks like it would be better on ice, winterforce has more open pattern that I think would give it the edge in snow- but they have wicked sipes too. I am buying the winterforce for the F250.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I hear round tires work the best.

Get a tire without a continuous center rib.
Look for a good amount of sipping
Remember to get a tire with the correct weight rating.

Soft tires do hook up better but when used on a loaded down plow truck they can wear out kind of fast. 

if your still sliding around try adding some weight.


----------



## AllHands (Dec 16, 2015)

ok guys, thanks so much for all your info and input! It is greatly appreciated. EVerybody be safe and have happy holidays! And snofarmer, i will make whatever i do that i do not buy any square or oval tires  haha Thanks again boys


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

All we need now is SNOW!!!! Lol


----------



## alpine779 (Feb 16, 2010)

FWIW we run the blizzaks on all our pickups and swap over to summers when the season is done. IMO there is no comparison between an 'all season' tire and winters. We are currently on our third season on our blizzaks and have good tread left.


----------

